# What kind of tree is this? (Picture)



## Fred's Nursury (May 13, 2001)

We have a tree that we just can't id, so we figured we'd ask for a little 
help. Its about 15 ft. high and 20 yrs old. That's the only information we 
were given, plus a leaf sample. I sent it along with this as an attachment. 
Any help is apperciated. Thanks. 

Brian VanKesteren, Fred's Nursery


----------



## treeclimber165 (May 13, 2001)

I'm stumped. What area of the country is this tree growing? Any clues as to the wood/bark? Does it flower? Does it have seed pods?


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

Looking through my books, I can only come up with two possibilities, and both are native to the lower mainland of BC and Vancouver Island.

Douglas Maple (Acer glabrum var. douglasii)

Vine Maple (Acer circinatum)

I don't have books dealing with all the species in North America.


----------



## Darin (May 15, 2001)

I would think its some sort of maple also. We need more info of where its located. 
Darin


----------



## Ray Morneau (Jun 3, 2001)

Morus alba
(Fruitless) Mulberry
Hey, they have such variable leaves that I wouldn't say no without more information.

You guys guessing maple could be on the right track -- but -- can we get more info -- like is it opposite or alternate branching? If it's opposite, it ain't mulberry! On the other hand, if it ain't opposite, ... well, you know maples.

Hey, Fred, can your client/customer tell us whether the branches/leaves/buds are precisely opposite each other? And, where's your nursery located? (generally) (Though I'd bet mulberry is hardy enough to grow anywhere but permafrost!)

Also, has it ever borne seeds/fruit? (That'd be great detail for distinguishing between maple and anything else!?!?) (Reiterates ~Tree~'s questions above.)

Good luck.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jun 4, 2001)

Could it be a sweetgum (Liquidambar)?

If not, either some type of maple (Acer) or

Sycamore/Planetree (Platanus)

Its not easy with just a picture of one leaf.


----------



## Ray Morneau (Jun 5, 2001)

You're right, Treeman14. (Though not much looking like such to me.)

Again, those questions everyone is asking about fruit and branching pattern would help -- Liquidambar would have that distinctive prickly ball, as well as alternate branching. Platanus, too, has its distinctive ball of seeds.


----------

